# Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?



## ittig46 (24. Sep. 2012)

Schlamm im Teich 

Nach wieviel Jahren muß der Schlamm im Teich mal ausgesaugt werden? Und wie mache ich das, welches Gerät oder geht es auch mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe. Werden die Fische mit angesaugt? Habe den Teich ca. 7 Jahre und habe einmal mit der geliehenen Pumpe eines Zoogeschäft nur ein Teil rausgepracht und dann ging die Schlammpumpe kaputt, weil sie es nicht mehr schaffte. Wer hat gute Erfahrung damit? lb. Gr. ittig46 aus Bayern


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

Hallo ittig46,
:Willkommen2

Du hattest zwischendurch mal Fragen in anderen Bereichen gestellt, diese gehen schnell unter. 
Daher hab ich dein Anliegen mal in dein eigenes Thema verschoben.

Die Frage wegen dem Schlamm lässt sich so pauschal nicht beantworten. Ich habe noch nie welchen absaugen müssen.

Ein Filter kann einiges von den Schwebeteilchen rausholen, bevor sie sich absetzen.
Da du keinen Strom verfügbar hast kann sich da schon einiges ansammeln.
Damit es nicht vor sich hingammelt, sollte man den enfernen. Dazu gibt es Schlammsauger.
Über die Jahre hat sich wohl einiges angesammelt aber du kannst dir welche leihen.
Reine Pumpen werden setzen sich möglicherweise schnell zu. 

Was ich bei deinem fast ungefilterten Teich als problematisch ansehe ist die große Anzahl an Fischen.

Stelle deinen Teich doch mal etwas genauer vor, dann findet sich schon eine passende Lösung.


----------



## ittig46 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*


----------



## ittig46 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

Danke für die Antwort-du wolltest genaueres wissen. In meinem TEICH ist eine Solarpumpe, die nur geht, wenn die Sonne scheint. Ganz klar. Strom gibts nicht. Das Wasser ist ganz klar, trotz der 40 Fische(sind ja auch 5 winzige dabei. Ich möchte nur wissen, welcher Schlammsauger auch Power hat. Hatte auch 4 Jahre 2 Kois drin-bis der strenge Winter kam. Tiefe 1m ist eben für Kois zu wenig.Lb. Gr. aus Bayern B.Riedel


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

Hallo 


> Tiefe 1m ist eben für Kois zu wenig.


und das hat dir vorher keiner gesagt?

Patrick


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

Na ohne Strom, sieht es nicht gut aus wenn du zum:
1. Wasser abpumpen
2. Fische zwischen durch hältern 
3. einen Schlammsauger benutzen willst!
Was soll man dann antworten?


----------



## LotP (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

verstehte die frage auch nicht 100% nach Schlammsauger und kein Strom.

Egal. Wenn doch Strom vorhanden:
Man kann Schlammsauger recht häufig in Baumärkten und so leihen. Ich denke dass bei 3000l und 1m tiefe ziehmlich jeder funktionieren sollte.
es gibts welche mit einer Kammer und welche mit 2. bei denen mit 2 erfolgt quasi kein pumpstop wenn behälter voll ist. dadurch fließ nicht immer ein teil des angesaugten drecks zurück. sind also insgesammt besser zu handeln und auch schneller.
wobei bei 3000 l und nem guten 2 kammer schlammsauger der teich auch recht flott sein wasser verliehrt 

endresultat: wenn strom leih dir einen ->
- wenn leihgeräte mit 2 kammersystem das gleiche kosten wie einfachen den mit 2 nehmen da wesentlich angenehmer
- wenn 2 kammer wesentlich teurer oder nicht vorhanden tuts problemlos auch ein normaler


----------



## lotta (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

hallo
kann die rechnung stimmen?
bei 24 m² und 1m tiefe... nur 3000liter  wasser im teich zu haben?
irgendwie rechne ich da anders...
klärt mich bitte mal ( und vielleicht auch ittig) jemand  auf? 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

Hallo,
ich würde Dir empfehlen, mit einem stabilen, feinmaschigen Kescher den Schlamm rauszuholen,
so mache ich das bei mir regelmäßig, da ja Dein Teich nicht so groß ist, dürfte dies recht
schnell passiert sein,
ausserdem hat dies den großen Vorteil, dass das versehentlich gekescherte Kleingetier,
wieder in den Teich gelangen kann. ( Käferlarven, Libellenlarven..).
Bei Schlammpumpen sehe ich immer die große Gefahr, dass dort sehr viel 
Kleingetier getötet wird.

LG Markus


----------



## ittig46 (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich, wann muss man absaugen?*

Halle User, danke für all Eure Zuschriften. Das mit dem feinmaschigen Kescher finde ich auch ganz gut. Falls ich beim Baumarkt ein Gerät nehme-dann....hab ich ja einen Stromerzeuger . ABER mit dem Stromerzeuger kann ich ja nicht Tag und Nacht den Filter laufen lassen. LG Brigitte


----------

